# Help me identify this. Taking over EVERYTHING!



## bmninada (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi,
My lawn was in extreme bad shape and almost whole of this year tended to it and finally have reasonable grass growing but with few bald or semi-bald spots. 
I am in Central NJ. Around mid-July this started up and now my lawn is full of it here and there and taking over more and more.

What is this and how best to handle it please? These are the TWO types appearing all over with the taller one only around the edges.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm thinking large (hairy) crabgrass.


----------



## bmninada (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi - is it really? I'd like to know definitely. I want to get rid of it now, while in August so that I can aerate and over seed in Fall. My landscaper left a huge 1 G bottle of Crossbow32 accidentally and I think it'll work. I read thru the dilution ratio, etc. and it does say not not for home yards, etc. but I don't have any flower bed, vegetable gardens, etc.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

bmninada said:


> Hi - is it really?


I don't know. Hoping someone else chimes in. Pull it up, take a bunch of close up photos.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bmninada I agree, it looks like crabgrass.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Its crabgrass. Crossbow wont touch it.

Buy something with Quinchlorac in it like Weed B Gon Plus Crabgrass. Your best bet is to get some straight Quinchlorac on line. Whatever you do, follow up with a pre-emergent next spring. Since crabgrass is an annual grass you could also skip trying to kill it this year and just put down a pre-emergent next spring.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I would pull as much as possible now so you can start recovering desirable turf ASAP.


----------



## bmninada (Aug 13, 2020)

Does these help?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

With a 3,500 square foot lawn you may want to consider spot spraying roundup a little bit at a time.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@bmninada I am starting to think that is quackgrass...


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @bmninada I am starting to think that is quackgrass...


I don't see a clasping auricle. Either way, I wouldn't rely on chemicals at this point. Best to pull it before seeding, I think.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @bmninada I am starting to think that is quackgrass...
> ...


I agree, but those last few pictures really don't look like crabgrass either.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Spammage said:


> I agree, but those last few pictures really don't look like crabgrass either.


The lack of a prostrate growth habit is throwing me off. I'm not sure what to make of this plant either. Somebody with more experience can probably identify this more readily, but I would need many more close up photos.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Rescuegrass is another possibility. This is why seed heads always make this easier.


----------



## bmninada (Aug 13, 2020)

Most close possible


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

How easy does it come out of the ground


----------



## bmninada (Aug 13, 2020)

Very


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

All photos look like Crab grass to me except the first one you posted


----------



## bmninada (Aug 13, 2020)

Correct. I just realized. The 1st one is different. So will buy for eliminating crabgrass


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Killing mature Crabgrass with chemicals could prove difficult. Check the labels for instructions on how to determine the dose based on the maturity of the plant.

http://www.garden-counselor-lawn-care.com/getting-rid-of-crab-grass.html

In general, your goal is to prevent even more seeds from dropping. Nobody wants to hear it, but pulling mature plants is the way to go.


----------

